# Bug Profiler (in Kombination mit CustomTooltip?)



## Nebelschleicher (19. Februar 2005)

Hallo,
habe leider einen kleinen Fehler...

Aktiviere oder deaktiviere ich den Profiler erhalte ich beim nächsten LogIn grundsätzlich eine Fehlermeldung über einen inkompletten String in meiner SavedVariables.lua mit einer folgenden Neu-Generierung und damit einer Löschung aller Einstellungen -.-

Das Problem lässt sich rekonstruieren und taucht _jedes_mal_ auf. Sobald er dauerhaft deaktiviert, bzw. aktiviert ist verschwindet der Fehler wieder. Das Problem tritt also nur bei den ersten 1-2 LogIns auf.

Nachdem mir der Fehler immer an der - vom String her - ähnlichen Stelle gemeldet wird vermute ich eine Inkompatibilität mit dem AddOn CustomTooltip oder ggf. einen Bug in WoW direkt.

CustomTooltip speichert das Muster für die ToolTips in der SavedVariables.lua und eben an jener Stelle wird mir auch _immer_ der Bug gemeldet.

Vielleicht schaut ihr euch das mal an... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lg,
Nebel

PS: Gibts noch ne Möglichkeit das Speichern der NPC Daten zu verhindern? Bin davon ganz und gar nicht begeistert das meine SV.lua damit recht zugemüllt wird (und ich eben aus Gründen einer schlanken SV.lua auf AddOns wie LootLink verzichte).


----------



## Nebelschleicher (19. Februar 2005)

Nachtrag:
Nehmt das mal als Information hin mit dem Bug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Verwende nun sowieso kein CustomTooltip mehr, daher ... wenn ihr euch drum kümmern wollt super ansonsten auch super ;D

Die Frage im PS steht aber immer noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke,
Nebel


----------



## B3N (21. Februar 2005)

Im Moment nocht nicht, aber es ist uns bewusst das dies zu größeren *.lua Dateien führt und für einige User evt. unangenehm ist. Wir arbeiten daran.


----------

